# My new homemade mirror blind



## headed south 2 (Sep 7, 2009)

I made this blind out of 3ft. mirror/ plexiglass. It measures 24in. at the top of each panel and 20in. at the bottom. It weight maybe 10 to 15lbs. and works great! This by far has been one of the coolest projects I have ever done. If anybody has any advice for me please let me know.

Thanks, Michael.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Looks great!


----------



## threeredfish (Aug 24, 2009)

That is an awesome blind. ..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

How have the animals been reacting to it? I'd imagine they'd be kinda confused to see another that looks exactly like them come from nowhere. Definitely be aware when the bucks are fighting. One might get a glimpse of himself and decide to go after the reflection like some of my aquarium fish would do.


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

Longshot270 said:


> How have the animals been reacting to it? I'd imagine they'd be kinda confused to see another that looks exactly like them come from nowhere. Definitely be aware when the bucks are fighting. One might get a glimpse of himself and decide to go after the reflection like some of my aquarium fish would do.


They'd have to be way close, probably less than 10 feet or so to see their reflection. That's the point of the mirrors being angled down.


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

Ok, I gotcha. That's cool.


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

That'd look good 16' in the air..


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

That would be fabulous up on a tree stand.Who sells the mirror plexiglass? Silver or gold on surface?-Mike


----------



## headed south 2 (Sep 7, 2009)

My Grandpa owns a glass shop so i got the mirror from him.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

now that is 2cool!


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I saw this commercially available about a month ago, and thought it was way cool. Looks awesome. There's gotta be a way to get that weight down though.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Let us know what the first buck that sees himself does!!!


----------



## headed south 2 (Sep 7, 2009)

probably attack me!:cop:


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

The only thing I would do is drill a hole on the two outside panels and loop some parracord through eash hole to tie it down so the wind doesn't blow it down.


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

What are yall talking about..............I don't see anything


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

that really does blend in well I like it ---where can you get it?

does it come in wetlands camo?


----------



## headed south 2 (Sep 7, 2009)

Its not camo its a mirror.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

That is cool !!! Gota make one for our place and check it out !!!! Thanks for the post !! Brett


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

How much did it cost you to make it? Can you make me one and ship it to houston?


----------



## strosfann (Jul 19, 2007)

Nice homemade version of the ghost blind - Larry Weishun was marketing these last year. Cool concept and highly adaptable!


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

I bet that would be awesome in an open dove field!


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

Lucky Luchie said:


> That would be fabulous up on a tree stand.Who sells the mirror plexiglass? Silver or gold on surface?-Mike


See post #9 here...
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=373909


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

I've got some old duck hunting books that show a nice field blind at Remington Farms in Md, made with mirrors...Worked great except on a foggy day, or early morning with dew on. Easy fix, just clean.....Always wanted to do one for ducking, just with the weight of glass, or plexiglas even, never did.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Cool looks nice and cheaper than the ghost blinds. http://www.ghostblind.com/

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Thats pretty neat.


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

I have never seen anything like that but I like it.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

aero shield plastic on wirt rd just south of long point in houston sells it, I think the thinnest they have is 1/8" thick. can be purchased in 4x8 sheets


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

Saw an advertisement for those a week or so ago, and to rewind the DVR and do a double take. Looks good.


----------

